# Du Telecom Balckberry Services SUCKS!!



## rasperino (Dec 23, 2009)

I just wanted to share my experience with the DU on this platform.

I got it my connection activated from Du main office Building # 4 in media city through an enterprise representative Mr. *** on December 10th, 2009. I don’t want to mention his name here to jeopardize his job. He assured me twice that my connection is activated for international roaming and international blackberry services are also active. But when I travelled to Cairo on December 13th I was unable to use my device as roaming was not active on my number. I came back to Dubai on December 19th and ask them to check the problem. They figured out my roaming was not active due to some problem in the system. Again, he assured me now everything is fine and you can enjoy all blackberry services which again proved to be a wrong statement as I was unable to send and receive emails on my BlackBerry device 9000 bold. 

I came back to him very next day but he never attended me properly (who was all mine before selling Business Premier Plan to me) saying that I cannot do anything and you have to call 188 helpline. I also talked to a Consumer representative in the same office, who tried his best to resolve my issue with his limited knowledge of business services but he was not able to log my complaints using his ID and referred me again to Mr. *** who was busy in his some personal work and was not willing to attend his business customers. Finally, I logged my complaint on 188 and complaint # xxxxxxxxxxx. I missed their call once when I was busy in prayer but they never called again. I called back and talked to a customer support, they only updated the status of my ticket and made me assured I’ll receive a call again in 24-48 hours but now it’s more than 72 hours but I never received any call from them and still facing a problem in blackberry services. 

I don’t know what is the use of a blackberry without email services? It’s been more than two weeks I am facing issues on du connection from the very first day. I really regretting on my decision to switch blackberry services from etisalat to du. The idea was to switch all my employees to du from etisalat.

Rasperino


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

There are ways of handling issues like this that are rather more effective than venting on a public forum.

You could even try contacting one of the newspapers (see link in my signature)...

-


----------

